# How do you determine the extent of termite damage??



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I went to an auction sale Saturday and was quite surprised to hear the price of this 1700 foot ranch to be yet in the teens. I expected to hear 60K to 75 K. A quick walk thru this house,I never saw anything like it. The interior door frames were 'gone',,,barely there from termite chewing. Most houses here have basements,this one was on a slab with masonry stucco exterior that looked great. The heavy shake old shingles had me wondering if THEY were termite infested also!!

Other than needing redecorating and the termites,and needing a new furnace that was smoking the paint badly,,it would have made a rental with double attached garage for $500-600 a month easy!!

realizing its too late for this one,but trusting there is always another around the next corner,,,how does one correctly determine extent of termite infestation before any tear out of walls,etc??? Specially on a slab house?? AND how would they treat interior wals etc on a slab??


----------



## Scott99999 (May 26, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but they'd probably have to drill to treat a slab house and impregnate the drill holes with chemicals to kill the termites. The termites could be under the foundation. To determine the extent of the damage, you'd likely have to stab at the framing with an awl or sharp object to see if it's hollow or gives way. Also look for signs of holes, grooves (obviously), dirt or sawdust. Also, signs of water damage, since termites look for moist areas. 

Ultimately, if you can open up a wall (for example, because it has paneling that can be nailed back into place), then that helps. 

Also, when outside a building, look for little "mud tubes" traveling up the side of the slab, which might be active termite tunnels. You can also examine any pieces of wood that are left near the foundation to see if they've got termites under them, or were eaten in the past by termites.


----------

